# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  окончательно: Webmoney generator

## RiC

> Как это работает 
> 
> Принцип действия программы уникально прост. Дело в том, что для увеличения денежных средств на вашем WM кошельке вам не нужно больше воровать деньги у другого пользователя, достаточно воспользоваться программой WebMoney Generator и просто увеличивать ежедневно ваш капитал на сумму равную 100$. Данная программа создаёт виртуального (т.е. не существующего) отправителя, который отсылает вам эти деньги с автоматически сгенерированого WebMoney Generator кошелька...


Распологается сие чудо здесь - h_tt_p://rtdkru.tripod.com продается за 50$ - лохотрон в чистом виде.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> обнаружено: троянская программа Trojan-Spy.Win32.Webmoner.cj	Файл: C:\Documents and Settings\Alex_Goodwin\Рабочий стол\wmg9.rar/WebMoney Generator 9.0\WebMoney Generator 9.0.exe


 ---

----------


## mayas

больше всего вот это понравилось




> Вопрос: Зачем вам нужны деньги от продажи WMG если вы и так с помощью неё зарабатываете неплохие деньги?
> Ответ: С каждого заработанного с помощь программы доллара, 30 % поступает на наш кошелек, поэтому нам выгодно продавать программу.


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## sddsfdsf1d

Прога работает на все 100% до 100WMZ в день 
Программа стоит 50 WMZ 
Но это того стоит! Верить или не верить решать вам. 

Но я знаю точно: что если человек в одно прекрасное время не поймет для себя, что он всю жизнь может остаться "подай и принеси"..... 
Ребят думайте головой. Все рально... 
Если вас обманывали - это не как не значит что вас везде обманут. 
Спасибо РТДК!

----------


## anton_dr

> Если вас обманывали - это не как не значит что вас везде обманут.


Но это не тот случай. Там именно то место, где обманывают  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Прога работает на все 100% до 100WMZ в день 
> Программа стоит 50 WMZ 
> Но это того стоит! Верить или не верить решать вам. 
> 
> Но я знаю точно: что если человек в одно прекрасное время не поймет для себя, что он всю жизнь может остаться "подай и принеси"..... 
> Ребят думайте головой. Все рально... 
> Если вас обманывали - это не как не значит что вас везде обманут. 
> Спасибо РТДК!


Деньги - как энергия или материя: если где-то прибудет, значит где-то должно убыть. Откуда же берутся эти "100WMZ" в день? :Wink:

----------


## Djassie

Берутся вот откуда....Скачивается "жертвой" эта прога, запускается, и вдруг на мониторе появляется окошко с текстом с таким смыслом "Перешлите на такой-то кошелек столько-то WMZ, и будет вам счастье, а если не перешлете, то через 2 часа автоматически удалятся все файлы с вашего компа.И не выключайте комп, а то программа удаления сработает автоматически". При этом через 2 часа удаляются ок.99% файлов с компа  :Cry:

----------


## Макcим

Сохранился экземпляр программы или ссылку откуда её скачали?

----------


## Djassie

Вообще ничего не сохранилось из истории.И браузер был удален вместе с остальными файлами.А в сети программа WebMoney Generator была представлена как "Программа, отправляющая SMS с вашего компьютера".

----------


## Макcим

> Вообще ничего не сохранилось из истории.


А если у провайдера или ещё где-то (прокси-сервер, например)? Это могло бы помочь остальным.

----------


## RiC

Вот целая коллекция "генераторов", "собирателей", "бонусов" и т.д.

----------


## Djassie

Мне сегодня пришло письмо с ссылкой и текстом "Новйшая суперпрограмма - WebMOneyGeNerator__V7.8_FULL для
достиж ния гарантированного стопроцентного успеха в интернет-
бизн ссе ,если нету средств на раскрутку и продвижение товара
Большая прибыль приносимая программой ни от чего не зависит.
На данный мом нт в рунете нету аналогов этой мощной программе.
Вам не нужно сидеть целыми днями за компьюте ром.
Инфармация н&#248;ходится на сайте программы."

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Старо как мир.... мало того утилитка может быть от безвредного генератора до нашпигованого зловредами коварного монстра! ИМХО!

----------


## Korolina

Сколько уже о нём трепались, и всё-равно остаются люди которые в него верят, так вот, я тоже верила, и меня кинули на 2000рублей, но зато я успела стать другом одним из них, и вот такое сообщение я получила от FLATROSA после последней оплаты:

Лина! Пишу Вам последнее сообщение. Поверьте, мне действительно очень стыдно, но я Вас просто обманывал все это время. Конечно же, у меня нет никакого генератора WM по той простой причине, что его просто не существует, также, как и не существует ни волшебных кошельков, ни автосборщиков и им подобных программ. Мой Вам совет - перестаньте искать в интернете все подобные программы; те, кто Вам предлагает их купить - просто мошенники вроде меня.
Раньше я тоже, как и Вы, искал эти чудо-программы для заработка в интернет, но потом мне знающие люди объяснили, что это лишь вымысел мошенников. Я потерял много денег на все эти поиски, и все впустую.
В интернет зарабатывают хорошие деньги только те, кто продает эти программы, а не те, кто их использует. Да, WebMoney Generator приносит отличный доход, но только тем, кто его "продает". WebMoney Generator - это не программа, это система.
Когда я увидел Вашу фотографию, то стало стыдно совсем, и я уже хотел Вам во всем признаться, но не хватило смелости, да и жажда наживы сыграла свою роль.
А на психолога Вам действительно еще учиться и учиться...

Пожалуйста, простите меня за все те неприятности, которые я Вам доставил. Поверьте, я действительно жалею обо всем этом, но и свои потраченные ранее деньги я должен вернуть. Простите! Всего Вам доброго, искренне!

Вот так - то, кто может разошлите это сообщение на все форумы и системы борьбы с мошенниками!
Потому что эта тварь больше не не должна заработать.

П.С. Я их шантажировала, что отправлю ЭТО сообщение на все форумы и доски, и получала такие сообщения:


Девушка, тупим не мы, а вы. Вам было написано ранее, что про ваши махинации с
кошельками и поисках нелегального заработка в сети пооткровенничал с нами ваш
друг [email protected] ; письма читайте внимательно - в них много
познавательного для вас. И вот вас с ним на пару засадить и можно. А мы никого
не кидали; на форуме пишут подставные "покупатели", т.е. сами кидалы.




А вы не боитесь, что и ваши признания по поводу волшебных кошельков и поисков
нелегальных способов заработка попадут туда же? По поводу волшебных кошельков
и в системе WM Transfer есть отдельная статья по поводу этого вида
мошенничества. Будет плохо нам - Вам будет намного хуже. Вы разошлете на
форумы - мы отправим письмо в WebMoney Transfer по поводу ваших чудо-кошельков
с их номерами и признаниями.
А на сайте сейчас нет и упоминания по поводу взлома или какого-либо
генератора. А то, что вам какой-то придурок(нам известный) написал, что наш
сайт принадлежит ему, и вы в это поверили - это полная ерунда, которая яйца
выведенного не стоит.

Удачи вам в ваших начинаниях...


Я писала:
И этот [email protected] к вам имеет прямое отношение, так ак это один из
> вас, вы спросите, он знает, так как я когда первый раз вам написала
сообщение:
> "Ты сволочь, если не выйдешь со мной на контакт....(итд)"
> То сразу ко мне в icq вышел человек(если не вы то откуда ему мою асю знать),
> один из вас. Так что не пройдёт, даю время до завтра до 17:00 
> И за клевету я отвечать не буду, потому что wm генератора не существует,
иначе
> б было хотябы одно высказывание в пользу ртдк.


Мне поступил ответ(был написан трясущимися руками)

Все очень просто...Параллельно с Вами нам пишет и он; от него мы знаем о Вас
очень много... А Ваш номер ICQ он знал и без нас, и говорит, что Вы сами его
ему написали. А угрожать нам не надо, разбирайтесь с ним сами. И время никакое
нам не нужно; если решили писать - пишите...


Вот если что буду добавлять. Каким-то образом эти твари узнали мой адрес и теперь угрожают пожать в суд :Smiley: )))))) когда сами уже 10 лет дурят людей.



Прошу всех раздать адрес адрес вот этого сайта www.ANTI-RTDK.ucoz.ru
так как я пообщеала отомстить.

----------


## Сифон

Мне кажется программа существет! Просто очень много пользуются ее популярностью и 99% людей просто поподаются на обман!

----------


## GRom

Блажен, кто верует...

----------


## websaurus

> Мне кажется программа существет! Просто очень много пользуются ее популярностью и 99% людей просто поподаются на обман!


Все данные о ваших деньгах храниться на серверах WM, поэтому можно до посинения генерировать денежные знаки у себя на компе они всё равно не появятся в базах данных серверов WM. Применяйте в мышлении логику !!!

----------


## Yulia-Felix

Это все равно что юзать ArtMoney на кипере...

----------


## Driada

Смешно мне просто до слез, как подумаю что сама когда то велась на подобное, потеряла уйму денег и ничего не вернула, так что люди единственное что могу сказать, так это:"Предупрежден - значит вооружен, или знание - сила!" Просто прежде чем в очередной раз поверить в легкие деньги из воздуха  - хорошо подумайте!

*Добавлено через 2 часа 46 минут*




> Это все равно что юзать ArtMoney на кипере...


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## anatol81n

> Прога работает на все 100% до 100WMZ в день 
> Если вас обманывали - это не как не значит что вас везде обманут.


не дай себя обмануть в другом месте :Smiley:

----------


## aleksei_xxx_93

Парни качайте web money generator.................................
URL censored

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> не дай себя обмануть в другом месте


Кто не верит в "волшебные" тот ДуРиЛкО!!!
Вот самые последние кошельки и пояснения, что да как:
1. R......... - этот кошелек удваивает только суммы от 100 руб.!!! (Проверял по началу по 20-30 не работало... Потом предложил другу (он человек добродушный, кинул 120...) и пришло через пару минут 240!!! Я в это не поверил сначала... А теперь пользуюсь и радуюсь!)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

> Парни качайте web money generator.................................


Удалите этого спамера!  :Diablo:

----------


## priv8v

так он и так уже благополучно забанен...

----------


## Klara Zaharovna

Korolina,

Вас, после того как кинули, пытались завербовать
Присадить в группу, и за долю малую получить хвалебные отзывы на форумах в адрес проги и ее создателей  :Smiley:  Разве Вы не поняли? Вам 2 раза сказали, кто зарабатывает на программе

----------


## [500mhz]

Клара украла у Карла коралы )))

может он вовсе бот?

----------

